# "Snarling" photo you could share with me?



## Craig Caughlin

Hi folks,
Say, does anyone have a good photo (the higher the quality the better) of a GSD in a "snarling" posture (like this one - notice the photo in the very, upper right-hand corner: http://www.alecapolicek9.com/ )???

I'm trying to make a graphic for a t-shirt design, and I need a photo JUST like this...it's EXACTLY what I need!










Craig


----------



## Raziel

I know girl on here....Id like to say STEPHANIE....has a crazy good one on her avatar....


----------



## Craig Caughlin

Oh really?...can you tell me how to contact her???










Does it look as good as the one from the Arizona K-9 assn.?

Craig


----------



## Liesje

I have a few like that. I have these in larger formats if there's one you like:


----------



## Mandalay

Lies, that's so funny you posted those. As soon as I read what the OP was looking for, I thought of you and all you ScH pics you post and was going to refer them to you.


----------



## onyx'girl

Me, too Mandalay!
Is that Raven in the last set??


----------



## rperry

<span style='font-family: Century Gothic'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Schumi never lets us down with good teeth shots!</span></span>


----------



## Craig Caughlin

Yeeowzaa!...those are some "pearly whites"!










Is there any chance I could have a copy of the original photos???

Craig


----------



## jake

love photo four = both of you showing the pearly whites and both having darn good time


----------



## Chicagocanine

I have one, but it is a close-up...

Here is the photo:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












Here's a larger version:
http://www.chicagocanine.com/bianca/biancasnarn.jpg


----------



## Craig Caughlin

Thank you; that's very close to what I'm looking for (but not quite, darn it).

What I hoping to find is a frontal shot of about this same head angle in which you can see both eyes and the dog's jaw is wide open...so you can see both top and bottom teeth.










Craig


----------



## butch33611

How bout this one:


----------



## cassadee7

omg Butch, I am so not messing with that dog! Wow!


----------



## Craig Caughlin

Oh man...that's an eerie photo!

No, I need a photo with the dog's mouth wide open.










Craig


----------



## W.Oliver

> Originally Posted By: Liesje


Liesje, Awesome shots, hats off to the photographer....whoever that may be?

I love your high line, clearly fits the stereotype.....not!

I am pretty sure that black dog has bitten me before? Can't say for sure, those pointy-eared Labs all look the same???


----------



## W.Oliver

Here are my donations.....


----------



## Liesje

Thanks Wayne! They're all my pics. The show line dog isn't mine (well I think one pic is), but he always gives me the best barks and drool. I'm not sure if the pic you quoted is Raven or Della but you would know better than me. It happens a lot that I'm at a show or trial snapping pics and someone asks me to come on the field and do it, who could resist?


----------



## Ruthie

This one is head on, but I am in the way. Depends on how you are going to use it, I could remove the background in Photoshop. If this doesn't work for you, I could also ask DH to try to get some shots during protection tomorrow if you would like.


----------



## Craig Caughlin

Wow...thanks everyone!










There are several here I can work with!

Craig


----------



## SouthernThistle

> Originally Posted By: butch33611How bout this one:


Heh - I like this one


----------



## Ruthie

Did you finish your shirt design? Can we see it?


----------



## Xeph

Aw man! How could I miss this thread! In any case:


----------



## Momma




----------



## kearanentalo

Wow, beautiful photos!


----------



## kearanentalo

Lies, what camera do you use! The quality of those photos is really very nice!


----------



## KittyKat

EEK some of those are pretty scary!! My pup goes for a test so we can start man tracking and personal protection work in January. We will start tracking soon then venture onto other things later. He is also being trained with agility as well as obediance at the same time. Its quite interesting.... I really like the photo of the dog just haning out showing his teeth to. very nice capture... does he do it on command? or just happened to catch that? 

All the other photos are amazing!! Deffinatly not dogs you'd wanna mess with.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Oh yeah, I forgot this one.


----------



## mjbgsd

OMG I love that photo of Bianca!! XD


----------



## KittyKat

What does Bianca do for work? She has a bio-hazard symbol on her patch there..... .Just being nosey







She's a looker when she's nasty like that! yikes!


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: KittyKatWhat does Bianca do for work? She has a bio-hazard symbol on her patch there..... .Just being nosey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a looker when she's nasty like that! yikes!


That photo was actually part of a photo shoot I was doing for this website I am on...the bio-hazard symbol is the logo.








The other patch she is wearing is one my brother designed which is a variation of the Chicago flag. I put the patches on her pulling harness for the photo shoot.

 Here's a "friendlier" photo of Bianca from the same shoot.


----------



## SuzyE

great! Butch that is one of the best dog pics I have ever seen! There is some money in that pic somewhere!


----------



## Drakegsd

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: butch33611How bout this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh - I like this one
Click to expand...

Hehe its funny to see how often this picture of my boy comes up when people are looking for "snarly" photos. The part I love the most about this shot is that Drake was bored with our photoshoot and was yawning when I took the pic


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: DrakeGSD
> 
> Hehe its funny to see how often this picture of my boy comes up when people are looking for "snarly" photos. The part I love the most about this shot is that Drake was bored with our photoshoot and was yawning when I took the pic


The second photo I posted of Bianca, I think she was about to sneeze.







(The first one, she was reaching for a bully stick.)


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Haha ok I know this isn't what your looking for but I can't resist, the angle is right though


----------



## dianak105

hahaha. I know I'm almost a year late on this thread but that picture of the puppy is soooooo funny!!!! love it!!!!!:wild::wild:


----------



## selzer

My snarliest picture is also a puppy, Babs at 10 weeks old (yep my avatar too, guess we have things in common):


----------



## smyke

Only one I have
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_gKetm36gwX0/T...ate\mszumins\My+Documents\My+Pictures\028.jpg


----------



## pac liter

I swear they are just playing.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy

Liesje said:


> I have a few like that. I have these in larger formats if there's one you like:


Now that's the business end of a GSD.. :surrender: No contest, I surrender.


----------

